# Johnson 14 Loader



## Mokashan (Feb 14, 2021)

Looking for one of these loaders in Michigan to use with my Case 444 tractor. Does anyone have one available or happen to know of another similar model that will fit this tractor? I know there are BYO options but for the moment I don't have a place to attempt this. If it needs work I can do repairs, just not fabrication.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems they are as scarce as hens teeth. There may be one out there somewhere that will come up soon.


----------

